# Is this TRUR???? Mahindra~~ Renault Yeni



## life31 (Jan 22, 2008)

This Car is launching in India only for*Rs 1, 30,000 *( usd 2300 / Dhs 12,000 ) Car name is:* RENAULT YENI* 

Will be launching in India in collaboration with Mahindra. For *Rs 1, 30,000*Which is the another budget car to compete TATA!! and now ofcourse Bajaj's new one as well. ​




*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/1e66adb383.jpg


----------



## apacheman (Jan 22, 2008)

this just cant be it, its hard to digest, even harder to swallow.
with that whacky design n see through doors, it wont make it in india at least.


----------



## life31 (Jan 22, 2008)

Can ay one here give his mail ill forward the mail to him. Got lots of pics but it takes long to upload and ll that stuff using artel gprs. May be some one with broadband could upload and post it here faster



apacheman said:


> this just cant be it, its hard to digest, even harder to swallow.
> with that whacky design n see through doors, it wont make it in india at least.


 
There already is a mahindra logo over it. You probably will need to see its front view.

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/c313b85dbf.jpg


*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/4a8a05948f.jpg


*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/7ded829834.jpg


*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/8e546767e6.jpg


*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/b211aea2a0.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 22, 2008)

it maybe a Toyota Aygo competitor not  Nano's 

*stuff.techwhack.com/stuff/toyota-aygo.jpg

No Chance of that Reanault car making in the 1.2lakh bracket.


----------



## life31 (Jan 22, 2008)

May be i am wrong but i just googled to find out more.

Check the results available on google. I never knew about it but if you see there are lots pages indexed on google
*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=renault+yeni&meta=


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 22, 2008)

Very hard to believe.
And if its being made to be sold in India only, then it should be having steering on Right hand side and not left


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 22, 2008)

A beauty like this for just 1.3 lakhs.... Never...!! I'll not believe it, unless its official..And if its official, I'll be among the first to book it.... 

Edit:
Googling gave me a link to a forum, that in turn gave me this link....!!
*archive.cardesignnews.com/autoshows/2003/frankfurt/preview/renault-bebop/index.html

This is a concept car, by name BeBop... pics first released way back in 2003..! And it seems this hoax / rumour was given more publicity by Times Now channel, which aired these pics yesterday claiming them to be of the 1.3L car... 

Boy.... I do feel disappointed, now that the bubble has been broken..


----------



## juggler (Jan 22, 2008)

this is a concept car only and be assured that nothing of this kind is being launched by mahindra or renault


----------



## New (Jan 22, 2008)

I heard about this somewhere else..It has a killer look...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 22, 2008)

LMAO, this one for 1.3lk?  I bet only those wheels cost that much.


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 23, 2008)

This is just a concept and will never make it to the production line, just look at those all those glass panels, the glass itself would be half a lakh .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 23, 2008)

steering ki baat kar rahe honge.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 25, 2008)

Forget the styling, it's got a 1.6L V16 engine.. Man, it's better to use some common sense before going on something blind. Cars like these are just concepts and it's sad that some new channels show it in the wrong way!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 25, 2008)

This may be a competitor to the MS A star concept. This ll no way be below 4-5 lacs


----------



## viswanadh (Jan 25, 2008)

This is a hoax


----------



## casanova (Jan 25, 2008)

This is false. Nissan is coming up with a cheap car though


----------



## azzu (Jan 25, 2008)

this may be a concept of the cheap 1.3 lakh car the platform wud be same but the Design may change
like A-star it wont be same design up to which it comes to production 
btw : cool design


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 25, 2008)

Its *Bajaj* who is going to join hands with *Renault* to give 1LAC Car.... and Not Mahindra....


----------



## life31 (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol dint mean of this model dude and this indeed isant the model for sure. But they are indeed planning of something like this.



Ganeshkumar said:


> Its *Bajaj* who is going to join hands with *Renault* to give 1LAC Car.... and Not Mahindra....


 
Dude Mahindra already has a venture with Renault i think.

Isant LOGAN a joint venture product???



prasad_den said:


> A beauty like this for just 1.3 lakhs.... Never...!! I'll not believe it, unless its official..And if its official, I'll be among the first to book it....
> 
> Edit:
> Googling gave me a link to a forum, that in turn gave me this link....!!
> ...


 

Appreciate your post here.

Great job dude +++


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 30, 2008)

Awesome looks and that too for only 1.3 lacs??have they gone nuts.
This masterpiece for 1.3 lacs is like a loot!!!


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 15, 2008)

life31 said:


> Dude Mahindra already has a venture with Renault i think.
> 
> Isant LOGAN a joint venture product???



Hi! 
Yeah u r correct... Logan is output of joint venture of renault and mahindra only....

But.... 
for 1 lakh car... it seems bajaj n renault is going to join...

saw in the Wheel spin section of THE HINDU....


----------



## Voldy (Feb 16, 2008)

hey i doesnt think its true look at car model no way it cost 1.3 lakh


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

Cool!! Looks better than the Nano...


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 18, 2008)

I had got this in my mail too. 1.3 lacs is BS


----------

